# شروط وتكوين الأسرة السعيدة



## sameh7610 (9 نوفمبر 2008)

*شروط وتكوين الأسرة السعيدة

للبابا شنودة الثالث
****************
ولكن فليتذكر الأبوان أنهما لا يختاران ما يناسبهما هما وانما ما يناسب الابن او الابنة 

فالزواج هو حياة الذى سيتزوج

وليس حياة أحد الأبوين الذى يختار 

وكل أنواع الفرض

لا يمكن أن تنتج زواجاً ناجحاً 

فالزواج الناجح هو الذى يبنى على التوافق والرضا والحب 

على أنه على الخطيبين أن يعرفا أن فترة الخطبة هى فترة تعارف 

وفترة ود وصداقة وفترة اعداد للزواج ومن الخطاً أن يفهم البعض أن الاعداد للزواج 

هو مجرد

الاعداد المادى من حيث تجهيز الاثاثات والبيت المناسب

والملابس او يدخل فى هذا الاعداد اتفاقات مالية وانشغالات تلهيهم

عن عنصر التوافق بينما الاعداد السليم للزواج فى فترة الخطبة هو اعداد الخطيبين 

لكى يصيرا فكراً واحداً وقلباً واحداً واتجاهاً واحداً 

ولا يمكن ان يتم ذلك الا اذا كانت فترة الخطبة يتعارف فيها كل من

 الخطيبين على الاخر ويفهمه ويتفاهم 

معه ويتأكد من توافق طبعيها فيجب على كل من الخطيبين

ان يكون مفتوح العينين ذكياً  مدركا لاهميه معرفة من سيشاركه الحياة كلها

وفترة الخطبة ليست فترة تمثيل يحاول فيها كل من الخطيبين أن يبدو أمام الاخر 

فى صورة مثاليه غير حقيقتها سرعان

ما تنكشف بعد الزواج وتبدو الخدعة فيتصدع الزواج

وفترة الخطبه ليست فترة عواطف سطحية تلهيهما عن معرفة جوهر كل منهما

كما ان هذه العواطف ينبغى ان تكون لها حدود لا تتجاوزها 

فالخطيبة التى تبيح لخطيبها ان ينال منها ما لايجوز له

يحدث احياناً  انه يفقد الثقة فى عفتها بعد الزواج

وقد يؤول الامر الى فسخ الخطوبة وينتهى كل شئ 

فلتكن اذن حريصة جداً وتدرك الفارق العظيم بين الحب والشـــــــهوة

**************
سلام محبة​*


----------



## candy shop (9 نوفمبر 2008)

شكراااااااااااااااااااا على الموضوع الراااااااااااااااااااائع

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (10 نوفمبر 2008)

> لا يمكن أن تنتج زواجاً ناجحاً
> 
> فالزواج الناجح هو الذى يبنى على التوافق والرضا والحب
> 
> على أنه على الخطيبين أن يعرفا أن فترة الخطبة هى فترة تعارف


موضوع جميل جدا يا سامح
تسلم ايدك 
مرسىىىىىى على الموضوع 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## sameh7610 (10 نوفمبر 2008)

*ميرسى مروركم

سلام محبه​*


----------



## وليم تل (11 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا سامح
على الموضوع الرائع
مودتى​


----------



## sameh7610 (11 نوفمبر 2008)

*ميرسى مرورك يا زعيم

نورتنى يا باشا​*


----------



## happy angel (18 نوفمبر 2008)

موضوع جميل جدا ياسامح


ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## sameh7610 (19 نوفمبر 2008)

_*ميرسى مرورك انجيل

الرب يباركك​*_


----------



## kalimooo (24 نوفمبر 2008)

جميل جدااااااااااا الموضوع اخي سامح
شكرااااااا
سلام المسيح​


----------



## بنت تماف ايريني (24 نوفمبر 2008)

*               موضوعك جميل اوى **يا سامح    ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (24 نوفمبر 2008)

موضوع مهم وجميل يا سامح ميرسى ليك​


----------



## sameh7610 (26 نوفمبر 2008)

*ميرسى لمروركم

الرب يبارك حياتكم​*


----------



## النهيسى (17 ديسمبر 2008)

sameh7610 قال:


> *شروط وتكوين الأسرة السعيدة
> 
> للبابا شنودة الثالث
> ****************
> ...




رائع جداااااااا  سامح الرب معاكم​


----------



## sameh7610 (17 ديسمبر 2008)

*ميرسى مرورك يا باشا

الرب يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## porio (24 ديسمبر 2008)

*راااااااائع ياسامح موضوع حيوى وجمييييييييييل جدا*
*ربنا يعوضك شكرا لتعبك ونرجو المزيد*
:018a1d~146::018a1d~146::018a1d~146:​


----------



## sameh7610 (25 ديسمبر 2008)

*ميرسى مرورك

نورت الموضوع​*


----------

